# Georgia Wildlife Federation Sportsman's Dinner



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 9, 2006)

The Georgia Wildlife Federation will be holding its Annual Sportsman's Dinner & Auction on Thursday, August 31, 2006. 

GWF's HQ  
11600 Hazelbrand Road
Covington, Georgia 30014

Doors open at 6:30. Dinner at 7:30.

All proceeds benefit the Camocoalition.

The activities, prizes and auction items include:

"Lucky Five Roll" for a chance at a new 2005 Ford Explorer Sport-Trac. Other prizes include a Big Screen TV, Big Green Egg, Generator, Sikes Grill (4'), Archery Package, Double Bull Blind, Alum. Dog Box, Motor Guide Trolling Motor and more!

The Live Auction will include:

Sylvan 16' Pontoon w/ 40hp 4 stroke Honda

Blue Wave 16' Center Console w/ 60 hp 4 stroke Mecury presented by Joey Mines

Suzuki Eiger Quadrunner 4 X 4 400

Sike's Pull Behind Grill

Numerous Hunts

Fishing & Hunting Equipment

Custom Made Knives

ATV accessories

And More!

Raffles:

30 Gun Raffle Board!

GWF Gun of the Year

Commemorative Gun of the Year

Hundreds of other items!

There will also be many items included in a "Silent Auction".

Tickets are $40 each or $400 for a table of 10 which includes a raffle ticket for a shotgun that only table purchasers will be entered!

You may purchase tickets by contacting me via e-mail or PM or by calling Sam Stowe at 770.787.7887.

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff,

I'm sure going to try and make it. Sounds like a great time........


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

Good deal, Jasper!

I have a table set aside for Woodyites. We should easily be able to get 10 folks to attend.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 10, 2006)

Is alchohol going to be involved Jeff?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Is alchohol going to be involved Jeff?



I'm not sure but you could bring your own if your concerned.

 

I will check to be certain but I am reasonably sure you will be able to purchase a beer or two.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but you could bring your own if your concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> I will check to be certain but I am reasonably sure you will be able to purchase a beer or two.


  You know why I asked    there was no negative meaning meant, I just will not bring my daughter if I get to come.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

There will be beer and wine served.

Randy, you have a place at the table.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Randy, you have a place at the table.



You might not should have posted that just yet.  Might be hard to fill up the rest of the table now.


----------



## General Lee (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> You might not should have posted that just yet.  Might be hard to fill up the rest of the table now.


 Now that's funny.........


----------



## aaron batson (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff - I would like to go and eat with you guys - do i need to send you the 40$ or pay that night? 

AB


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

Nah, Randy! It will not be a problem at all. As a matter of fact we have 5 already and if General Lee is in we'll just need 4 more!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

aaron batson said:
			
		

> Jeff - I would like to go and eat with you guys - do i need to send you the 40$ or pay that night?
> 
> AB



Aaron, That is great!

I'll hold the ticket and you can pay me there!

Thanks!

(Randy, I need your money now! )


----------



## aaron batson (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff - I will be there - shoot me the directions for the place


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

Take exit 93/ HWY 142 off of I-20 and go North to Hazelbrand Rd which is the first turn to your right. Follow it till you cross Cornish Creek and turn in the 1st drive on your right.


----------



## aaron batson (Jul 10, 2006)

man - that is a long ride for me....but I will make it...


----------



## General Lee (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Nah, Randy! It will not be a problem at all. As a matter of fact we have 5 already and if General Lee is in we'll just need 4 more!


And that's even funnier


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought you'd get a kick out of that.


----------



## JBowers (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> You might not should have posted that just yet. Might be hard to fill up the rest of the table now.


 
You should have asked who else what at that table first, Randy!  You may have changed your mind, but now your stuck with your dinner partners!


----------



## Kdog (Jul 11, 2006)

Jeff, if you have room at the table, sign me up.

Kdog


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2006)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Jeff, if you have room at the table, sign me up.
> 
> Kdog



Great, we got big money at our table now.


----------



## Kdog (Jul 11, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Great, we got big money at our table now.



You and Jeff maybe.  But not I.     

Kdog


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 11, 2006)

Kdog,

You are in.

I'm starting a second table right next to the first one!

Y'all come on!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2006)

Despite the company, I'll plan to attend.  
I'll try and rally some support.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Despite the company, I'll plan to attend.
> I'll try and rally some support.



AAAHHH.  More money!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like to go, but it is an hour and a half drive.  Have to see if I can talk the wife into that long of a bike ride.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Despite the company, I'll plan to attend.
> I'll try and rally some support.



Despite your sexual orietation we will accept you at our table. Afterall, you gay guys are big spenders!

DYI! If the weather is right the ride from Commerce to Covington should be quite relaxing!

Y'all come on! I'm going to go ahead and reserve a 3rd table!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Despite your sexual orietation we will accept you at our table. Afterall, you gay guys are big spenders!
> 
> DYI! If the weather is right the ride from Commerce to Covington should be quite relaxing!
> 
> Y'all come on! I'm going to go ahead and reserve a 3rd table!


Who said I wanted to sit at YOUR table!?!    Hopefully the Stewards can fill their own table!     
I'm in the market for a vehicle.  NOTHING is ruled out except Fords.  "Deal with it!" (That's the slogan for us gay guys you know....)


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> NOTHING is ruled out except Fords.



OOOOO.  You will look cute in a KIA!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Hopefully the Stewards can fill their own table!



Phil,

Roosevelt's Rangers will all be at one and now it looks like two tables! We have 11 confirmed in attendence thus far. 

Hopefully we can fill a second table!

I'm sure everyone will want to be there to watch you win another gun!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I'm sure everyone will want to be there to watch you win another gun!


I'll probably win the Ford!


----------



## Razorback (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff,

I will just be getting in town that Wednesday but I still want to go.  I'll talk with my wife & see if she wants to come along too.  I'm sure she will when she finds out Randy will be there. 

Randy, heads up Mylinda may be along with me & I'll make sure she has a seat next to you.  Heck we might even move you to to the head table for entertainment. 

Razor


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 12, 2006)

Good deal Razor!

Phil, I assume that if you win the Ford you will re-donate to the RRangers so that we can use it for a fund raiser?

(Or staff car?)


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> (Or staff car?)


Biting CLEAR through my tongue.....
If I win it I'll give it to my wife (who needs a car) and put a big WWW.BOYCOTTFORD.COM bumper sticker on the back window.  She'll LOVE that!


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> Randy, heads up Mylinda may be along with me & I'll make sure she has a seat next to you.



I'll shave my head specially for her that night.  Oh this is gong to be fun!!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh Lord, if Mylinda is gonna be there I better bring along a box of tissues to wipe up the tears from laughing so hard. I want to be at the table with her and Randy....not ACROSS the table so I don't get hit in the melee.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2006)

I should be able to sale tickets to folks just so they could set and watch our tables!

This is going to be embarrassin'!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 13, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'll shave my head specially for her that night.  Oh this is gong to be fun!!!!


Clue me in.  Do I need a fresh shine on mine or should I add some fertilizer to get as far from smooth as I can?


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> This is going to be embarrassin'!



No way!  This is going to be fun.

Hey Razor,
Tell Mylinda to bring plenty of money.  I may be performing!!!!


----------



## Razorback (Jul 13, 2006)

Randy,

Should I be skeered?   Or just Part II, from the Woody's cookout?  

Razor


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> Should I be skeered?



No need to be skeered!!!


----------



## OconeeJim (Jul 13, 2006)

*Count me in Jeff....but....*

....Lord I wished I had learned to keep my mouth shut when I was young!  Now I'll have to check the guest list to make sure I haven't offended anyone who plans to attend that night.  If Keith shows up, I'll have to wear a Jimmie Johnson Tee (gag!)!!!  It'll be a parteeee !!!!!


----------



## Razorback (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeff,

I'll send a PM for 2 tickets.

Randy guess who wants to be your table mate?

Razor


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> Randy guess who wants to be your table mate?



YEA, Come-on! And she has never seen me with a few drinks.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2006)

JimT2 said:
			
		

> Now I'll have to check the guest list to make sure I haven't offended anyone who plans to attend that night.



Jim,

Do you think it is possible that you have offended more people than me? 

Or Randy?

Or Phil?

OrJBowers?

Don't worry about it! It's going to be a hoot!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> Do you think it is possible that you have offended more people than me?
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking.   
I try and use the 'blanket approach' in my offensiveness and not show favoritism.  I'm an equal opportunity offender.  It's the liberal in me.


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2006)

I never offend anybody!  Short Stop is not coming is he?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2006)

Randy, I hope so!


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 14, 2006)

If I can make it, am I gonna be required to leave my FORD at home and borrow someones'............Mitsubishi???


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 14, 2006)

beardgitter said:
			
		

> If I can make it, am I gonna be required to leave my FORD at home and borrow someones'............Mitsubishi???


What you drive is up to you.  Jeff will no doubt proudly be driving his pink F150 so it's apparently all good.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Jeff will no doubt proudly be driving his pink F150 so it's apparently all good.



You better just hope I don't run over your Vespa on the way there!


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Gitter,
Just plan on staying over night and we'll go fishing the next day!


----------



## Razorback (Aug 1, 2006)

Randy,

I'm sending Jeff a check for our tickets to the banquet today!  

I might just bring a video camera to tape the 'trad'n barbs' between you & Mylinda.

Razor


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> Randy,
> 
> I'm sending Jeff a check for our tickets to the banquet today!
> 
> ...



You might be able to sale that!!


----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 2, 2006)

*Somebody bring a deck of cards*

Today's tidbit (in light of discussions here):

         The Intimidator (altho years before he was labeled that), raced a '55 or '56 PINK FORD, by golly!!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Raffle*

how much are the tickets just for the raffle. Sorry if its been answered, I thought TTT rather than slug thru all the posts on the venet. Have a good time, wish I could be there!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 4, 2006)

Flintlock, I believe you have to be present to win.

I'll check to be certain.

Razor, I recieved your check today.

I was planning on mailing out these tickets but am having second thoughts. Y'all help me out, should I mail them or hand them off at the event?


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2006)

You can hand mine to me at the event or give them to me at the buck-a-rama.  No need to mail.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> You can hand mine to me at the event or give them to me at the buck-a-rama.  No need to mail.


Assuming I make it to the B-A-R, ditto.  
You may not want to be standing at the door at the banquet but I'd just assume them not get lost in the mail either....
Why didn't you just sell me mine at dinner the other night?!?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 4, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Why didn't you just sell me mine at dinner the other night?!?



Because, geauphy cajun, you did not know how many you wanted!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Because, geauphy cajun, you did not know how many you wanted!


Details....  
What's a gophy cajun?


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Assuming I make it to the B-A-R, ditto.



Take off work and come on over this afternoon.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thanks*



			
				Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Flintlock, I believe you have to be present to win.
> 
> I'll check to be certain.
> 
> ...




I appreciate that, let me know when you can


----------



## Razorback (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeff,

I'll pick them up at the door if that is okay.

Razor


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 8, 2006)

Folks, I've sold 3 tables thus far!

I really need to solidify my count at this point. If you have not sent me money or given me more than a definate maybe, please let me know so I can be sure we are all seated together.

Thanks!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll mention it in my column to give y'all some southwest GA PR.
Sue


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Sue!

I went by and picked up 10 more tickets this morning. We have room for everyone.

If you have indicated here or via PM that you want a ticket I need to work on solidifying the count and payments over the next week.

Please send me a PM verifying quantities etc.


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 18, 2006)

How about some directions to this shindig?  Say from the Athens direction?  Not everyone comes from "Atlanta".

The Snakeman


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just make sure you have me at the same table as Randy and Mylinda. I need a few good laughs! I'll make sure I wear disposable coveralls in case I soil myself or get caught in a food fight.


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Just make sure you have me at the same table as Randy and Melinda. I need a few good laughs!


 Great, you on one side and Mylinda on the other.  Ii'll think I died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 22, 2006)

For the Gwinnett county attendees, the bus will pull out around 5:30-5:45 for anyone wanting a ride.  Could meet at BPS I guess.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 22, 2006)

Phil?!?! 

You've got a ticket?!?! 

  You still have not told me how many you want.

Snake, I recieved your check today. As soon as I figure out where Dewey Rose is I'll send a pony up that way with yer tix and some directions!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 22, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Phil?!?!
> 
> You've got a ticket?!?!
> 
> You still have not told me how many you want.


I told you one for me and Russ (so far).  I'm WORKING on any others.  If you run out you can just give me yours.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 22, 2006)

Randy,
Heads up.  Mylinda is taking her Hunter Safety Course tonight.
Ken


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> Randy,
> Heads up.  Mylinda is taking her Hunter Safety Course tonight.
> Ken



Good she could use some training.  BTW, since you call her MY-linda should we refer to her as your-linda?  Or Yo-linda?


----------



## Kdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Sad to say that I will not be able to make the dinner.     Too many things to do that night, and family needs to come first.  Jeff said he had someone in mind for my ticket, so yall watch out.     

Hope everyone has a good time and plenty of $$ gets raised for a good cause.

Kdog


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I plan on attending.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 24, 2006)

Outdoorgirl?

Do you need a couple of tickets?

Woodyites confirmed are:

Randy
Aaron Batson
GeauxLSU
Huntfish
Razorback
Bride of Razorback
gadeerwoman
Snakeman
one shot no more
Oconee Jim
outdoorgirl
Boss

Have I left anyone out?

I have another table adjacent to that one where my wife and will be setting with a couple of other friends so I have 6 tickets remaining at that table.

Anyone else?


----------



## Razorback (Aug 24, 2006)

[QUOTE...
Bride of Razorback...
QUOTE]



You a brave man.  

She does have a link to this thread. 

Razor


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Outdoorgirl?
> 
> Do you need a couple of tickets?
> 
> ...


It is apparent absolutely nothing good can come of this....


----------



## Razorback (Aug 24, 2006)

Aw come on Phil, at least it will be entertaining.  

Kinda of like having a party when you were younger.  The parents are gone for the weekend.  You have a few close friends come over & before you know it, your friends have invited their friends and so on & so on until some body shows up w/ a keg.   Then the police stop by to tell you to keep it down.    Then they come by again to tell you to get your FRIENDS out of the neighbors front yard.  Not that I have ever had a party get out of hand before. 

Razor


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 24, 2006)

Razorback said:
			
		

> [QUOTE...
> Bride of Razorback...
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...



Randy put me up to it.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Outdoorgirl?
> 
> Do you need a couple of tickets?
> 
> ...



I did not see this earlier......Count me in!!!!!! Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 28, 2006)

Down the home stretch!

Anyone else?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 28, 2006)

Razorback, looks like Randy has issued a challenge now. You are gonna have to just put "Yo-Linda" on your nametag!! Randy has signed in as "Jeff Young" before so he'll have to chose another name for this one.....or we can let "Mylinda" chose a name for him........


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> .....or we can let "Mylinda" chose a name for him........



I I I don't think so!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 28, 2006)

....chicken......


----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 28, 2006)

*Did you say...."Have I left anyone out?"*

I think so Jeff, or else someone else cashed my check!!!

PM me please.  Jim


----------



## huntfish (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm coming on down with GeauxLSU.  See you there.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 29, 2006)

huntfish said:
			
		

> I'm coming on down with GeauxLSU.  See you there.



Phil, not too picky about who you ride with, huh? I guess considering the price of gas you have to make exceptions sometimes........


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry Oconee Jim!!! You are certainly at the table!!! I do have your ticket. Just an oversight on my part on the post.

You're covered!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2006)

Folks I went by and checked on things this evening and it is coming together nicely!

They have sold 450 tickets!

They have set up a huge tent (with no sides and big fans to move the air) adjacent to their BBQue shelter. This is going to be cooler than the other side of the pillow! Beautiful setting.

They already had the BBQue pit fired up and are going to be cooking all night tonight!

Those of you have prepaid will be on a "Will Call" list as you walk up to the tent. Those who have not paid, please call me when you arrive, if you don't see me, and I will come out to hand off your tickets.

I helped tow and position the boats this evening. I beleive someone is going to get a good deal on a boat!

I look forward to seeing you all there. This ought to be a great time! 

If anyone would like to join us, I do have a 6 tickets left, though the Woody's Campfire table is full.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Aug 30, 2006)

I was going to join you guys table, but a friend from summit printing said he had some tickets for me and my partner of optimum mulching to sit with him.  So i guess i will see you there


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2006)

Yea come on over an introduce yourself.  I'll be the ugly bald headed guy sitting between the two good looking ladies!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone have directions??


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

How far down Hazelbrand Rd. is it?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is a link to a map to GWF HQ

Get off of I-20 at Exit 93 aka Hwy 142/Hazelbrand Rd. exit.

1. After you exit, turn North (if you are heading East on I-20 that would left. If you are heading West on 20 it would be right.) 

2. Travel approx. 300 yards and turn right onto Hazelbrand Rd.

3. Go forward approx. 1 mile. You will cross a bridge over Cornish Creek. Take the 2nd paved driveway on your right and you are there.

If anyone has the least bit of trouble give me a call @ 404.309.8342 and I'll help you out.

Don't be too concerned about rain this evening. We do have PLENTY of cover. You may need an umberella to get from your vehicle to the shelter but unless there is a bad storm (obviously) a good rain should be pleasant!

BTW, I do have a couple of openings at my company's table which will be directly adjacant to the Woody's Campfire table if anyone is interested. Just call me at the number listed above.

Any other questions?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm leaving my computer for the day (most likely).

If there are any takers on the last couple of tix call me.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 31, 2006)

Randy & Sandra,

I just got a call from Mylinda,  she may not be able to make it tonight.  If she does she'll be late.  I'm doing my best to get her there but computers at her studio have been down & when there down she's dead in the water.

If she can't make it my son will be there either way.

Razor


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

Well that was fun.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW!!!

Thanks for coming out and supporting the Georgia Wildlife Federation and the CamoCoalition!!!

That was a blast! What a fantastic crowd! I had a blast watching Sam Stowe last night, back in his element. He did a fine job orchestrating the event, as usual. 

Phil, I think we may need to ban you from future events. You are about the luckiest Cajun I have ever seen! Of course, Randy didn't make out to bad either!

Thanks again Guys and Gals for helping out! Y'all are an awesome group!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Well what did he win this time?


Glad yall had fun.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 1, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Well what did he win this time?



He might have won something at the banquet, but he kinda lost out considering the guy he had to ride there and back with!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper said:


> He might have won something at the banquet, but he kinda lost out considering the guy he had to ride there and back with!



I'm sure that he was proud to have that guy riding with him when it came time to load the truck last night!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper said:


> He might have won something at the banquet, but he kinda lost out considering the guy he had to ride there and back with!



I heard about that and you know I kinda felt sorry for both of them.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 1, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I heard about that and you know I kinda felt sorry for both of them.



   

Kinda deserved each other huh?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a great time last night good to see everyone


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper said:


> Kinda deserved each other huh?



Thats kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a great time.  Can anybody recommend a scope for a muzzleloader?  Branch?


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> I had a great time.  Can anybody recommend a scope for a muzzleloader?  Branch?



NIKON!      





OH the Irony!


----------



## Razorback (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy,

Here's your new avatar.

Razor


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeff Young said:


> I'm sure that he was proud to have that guy riding with him when it came time to load the truck last night!


I was worried I had brought him along for nothing.  He wound up earning his keep on the drop off for sure!  Hope his back is OK this morning...  

Hey Branch, yesterday I ordered this weekend's Game plan from ESPN so I could watch the Tigers play the Ragin Cajuns.  Well, what do you figure?  I won one of these.....   http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=148043&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4
Come on Branch, do it with me!  Step like this...   

Randy is undercommunicated his winnings by a LONG shot!   

Jeff,
If there's another pontoon like that one next year, I'm taking NO prisoners!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Phil, too bad the DAWGS dont play LSU in the regular season this time (or at least I dont think they do) or I could invite myself over and watch the DAWGS eat some tiger meat.



Congratulations guys glad yall brought home a pile of stuff!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> I won one of these.....   http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=148043&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4




All I know is I'm going next year even if my wife is out of town......and Jeff I want the seat next to Mr. Lucky!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper I dont know if its worth it or not.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Randy is undercommunicated his winnings by a LONG shot!



Ok, well it was a great time even though Yolinda couldn't make it.  And Sandra?  Where was Sandra?  I did win a couple of guns.  A Thompson Center Woods Rifle Muzzleloader 50 cal and a Browning Gold Hunter 20 ga.

But best of all I got to meet Outdoorgirl.  It was her luck that helped me.  She tore and folded the tickets for me.  Thanks girl!!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 1, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Jasper I dont know if its worth it or not.



OK, let's see. Winning a boat vs. hearing about the LSU Kitties for 3 hours..............On second thought Jeff, scratch that. My wife's gonna be out of town and I can't go.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper,

We'll tape the scurge of the bayou's face shut next year! You come on down!

BTW, the fellow that had the siezure last night is back at work this morning! PTL!

He and I are planning a trip to the gun dealer next week to pick up his Browning .280 A-Bolt that he won shortly after the ambulance carried him away!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pity him!*



Jasper said:


> He might have won something at the banquet, but he kinda lost out considering the guy he had to ride there and back with!


What about a 2 hour ride home with the Snakeman... 
I didn't WIN ANYTHING!!!! 
It WAS good to meet everyone, though  
and don't listen to Randy....
Outdoorgirl isn't really THAT fat!! 
I'd say she's definitely PHAT though!!!!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 1, 2006)

*Sure wish...*



Randy said:


> Yea come on over an introduce yourself.  I'll be the ugly bald headed guy sitting between the two good looking ladies!!!



He got the first part right...  Wish Ken had gotten a picture of the two "ladies" Randy was sitting between


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeff Young said:


> BTW, the fellow that had the siezure last night is back at work this morning! PTL!


Wow!  I was NOT expecting to hear of such a quick recovery.  PTL indeed!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper said:


> OK, let's see. Winning a boat vs. hearing about the LSU Kitties for 3 hours..............On second thought Jeff, scratch that. My wife's gonna be out of town and I can't go.


   
Actually Randy was on one side of me and Huntfish on the other.  Randy apparently stole my "gun luck" and Huntfish walked away with a nice new Double Bull blind.  The other side of the table?  Well, this bald head's power only radiates so far.....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2006)

one shot! 

Glad to see you and Snake made it home OK! 

I really appreciate y'all taking the time to travel down from Dewy Rose to support the effort! 

Iwas wiped out when I got home and I only had to travel about 10 miles!


----------



## aaron batson (Sep 1, 2006)

I enjoyed the event - even though Randy and Phil won everything - I got some "little blue" stubbs for sale this am - for half price. 

Good to see some familiar faces again and always great to meet some new ones.


----------



## Razorback (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's the lucky half of the table last night.

Razor


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 1, 2006)

*So, on 1 side...*

Phil was one of Randy's "ladies"


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

Hope someone ate an extra dinner for me! I got a call late yesterday afternoon that Jack was on his way to his club yesterday instead of this afternoon and had my herbicide. It was a choice of lose a weekend of spraying or lose a dinner. I'm now $460 poorer! Anyone got any trees they want killed? I have enough garlon to kill every tree in the county since he could only get it in 2.5 gal size. Between that and 2.5 gal. of poast plus I'm gonna be busy the next couple days killing stuff.
Sorry I missed you guys but food plots come first.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

*My eyes!  My eyes!  The horror!.....*



Razorback said:


> Here's the lucky half of the table last night.
> 
> Razor


For crying out loud.  If that doesn't violate some kid of forum deceny rules for visual offensiveness I don't know what does!   Mods should delete that RIGHT NOW!   
Could have at least waited until after lunch to post that.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Phil was one of Randy's "ladies"


We alternate days.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:


> Hope someone ate an extra dinner for me! I got a call late yesterday afternoon that Jack was on his way to his club yesterday instead of this afternoon and had my herbicide. It was a choice of lose a weekend of spraying or lose a dinner. I'm now $460 poorer! Anyone got any trees they want killed? I have enough garlon to kill every tree in the county since he could only get it in 2.5 gal size. Between that and 2.5 gal. of poast plus I'm gonna be busy the next couple days killing stuff.
> Sorry I missed you guys but food plots come first.


GDW,
That excuse is only marginally acceptable.  Your company was missed and needed!   
We'll let it slide under the premise you were doing research to further your knowledge base in your capacity as moderator but don't push it!!!!  









  I was looking forward to seeing you.  Hopefully next time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2006)

That is one fearsome lookin` picture in post # 126. Ya`ll sure are some scary lookin` varmints!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> Ok, well it was a great time even though Yolinda couldn't make it.  And Sandra?  Where was Sandra?  I did win a couple of guns.  A Thompson Center Woods Rifle Muzzleloader 50 cal and a Browning Gold Hunter 20 ga.
> 
> But best of all I got to meet Outdoorgirl.  It was her luck that helped me.  She tore and folded the tickets for me.  Thanks girl!!



Anytime.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> What about a 2 hour ride home with the Snakeman...
> I didn't WIN ANYTHING!!!!
> It WAS good to meet everyone, though
> and don't listen to Randy....
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a great time! It was good to meet everyone. I hope we can do it again some time.  
PLT that the man that had a seizure is okay!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> I hope we can do it again some time.



I thought you said we could all come to your house this weekend for the party?  I was bringing the Triton and I think you were going to show Aaron some spots?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> I thought you said we could all come to your house this weekend for the party?  I was bringing the Triton and I think you were going to show Aaron some spots?



...Ya'll need directions?   I thought Aaron was gonna show me some spots.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> ...Ya'll need directions?   I thought Aaron was gonna show me some spots.



You better be careful around him.  I am married to a mean woman so I can not flirt (at least and let her find out), but Aaron has a good wife and she trusts him. 

No we don't need directions.  Were are just going to ride up the Alcovy arm till we see a good looking blonde.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> You better be careful around him.  I am married to a mean woman so I can not flirt (at least and let her find out), but Aaron has a good wife and she trusts him.
> 
> No we don't need directions.  Were are just going to ride up the Alcovy arm till we see a good looking blonde.



The way I heard Aaron talk, he loves his family alot...so what are talking about?  

...I'll be on the dock! I've got the cooler full of beer.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

What color did you say your bikini was?


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ya'll have a great weekend.  I am getting out of here a little early today (well maybe a lot early) to go to Douglasville and pick up my new Browning.  I want to use it on the dove field tomorrw.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> What color did you say your bikini was?


Wouldn't you like to know.   Just look for a blonde holding a fishing pole


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't worry girls, we've seen this before.... Mr. Randy will be fine in just a minute.  Just hold it steady....


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> Ya'll have a great weekend.  I am getting out of here a little early today (well maybe a lot early) to go to Douglasville and pick up my new Browning.  I want to use it on the dove field tomorrw.



GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.   Just look for a blonde holding a fishing pole



Will you be wearing those hoop earings again?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Randy said:


> Will you be wearing those hoop earings again?



no


----------



## aaron batson (Sep 1, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> no



How bout' for me?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Down boys. 

Heel!


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

Jasper said:


> OK, let's see. Winning a boat vs. hearing about the LSU Kitties for 3 hours..............On second thought Jeff, scratch that. My wife's gonna be out of town and I can't go.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 1, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Phil was one of Randy's "ladies"



That there is funny I dont care who you are.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Jeff, The guy that had the Seizure won a gun, did he get it?  Also can you tell me what his name is on here, I was the EMT in the blue shirt, and I would Like to check on him


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 3, 2006)

bluejones,

Thanks for your help! I'm proud you were there!

I am driving the man, who I will not name here for his privacy's sake, to the gun dealer this week!

I sent you a PM and thanks again!


----------

